# Accutron Astro Mk 2s



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

One nice thing about servicing other peoples watches is that they obviously have a similar interest in certain types of watches as myself i.e. they own an electric or electronic watch. And often they have exactly the same watch as I own...usually because the watch in question is fairly common...

However, here we have two Bulova Accutron Astronaut Mk IIs  . The one on the mesh is mine, the one on the original bracelet is someone else's...nice to see an original bracelet for these - I had no idea what they looked like. Slight dial wording variations as well with one being marked "Astronaut Mark II". Both are 1971 (N1) and contain the 2185 movement.

Everyone is familiar with 214-based Accutron Astronaut Mk I and there are always several for sale on eBay etc. But these Mk IIs are a lot rarer; in fact, I'd never seen another one in this style before this one was sent to me for a service. Unlike the Mk Is, they have an independent timezone setting dial i.e. you can set the dial to any hour you want independent of the hour hand and you're not reliant on some rotation of a bezel like the Mk Is. i.e. this is a true GMT watch. The setting is a little weird --- you first pull out the bottom crown to set the minute hand and the hour dial that you require (2nd time zone). You then push this crown in and use the top crown to set the main hour hand.

Big chunky 1970's stainless steel watches. 41mm across. The 2185 IMHO is the most complicated of the Accutron movements...there are a lot of extra gears to support the two crowns and the GMT mechanism. This one needed quite a bit of work: both coils were open circuit and the index wheel was damaged, but well worth restoring!

Now the hard part...sending it back...wish I could keep that bracelet


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now, that is as cool as..........


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some nice additions Paul, I do like the position of the second time zone :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice Paul, and big enough for even me to wear :lol:

Do you think he would notice if you sent it back on a Seiko oyster bracelet? h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely, funky chunks of 70's stuff - thanks for sharing Paul.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

stunning! Ive looked at these a number of times over the years, i feel I may have missed out... hmm...

great post Paul!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

That's a beauty, Paul. I have never seen that dial before.

Here is a different 1971 Astronaut II in my collection. Mine appears to be made as a railroad watch.










Here is an earlier Astronaut II from 1970 that is quite different again. both set in the same manner but the 1970 has a much slimmer case.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah yeah the MkII's are all very nice but bring out the coffin Paul, that's a real Astro


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> That's a beauty, Paul. I have never seen that dial before.
> 
> Here is a different 1971 Astronaut II in my collection. Mine appears to be made as a railroad watch.


Love the RR version, Bill. Same case and bracelet by the look of it as well.

Do you happen to know the movement number on this? Is it still a classed as a 2185? The GMT mechanism must be slightly different on these since it drives a second hour hand above the main dial whereas mine drives a dial below the main dial....just wondered if that was reflected in the movement number somehow. :huh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Yeah yeah the MkII's are all very nice but bring out the coffin Paul, that's a real Astro


Oh ... ok then...here is the Mark I Astronaut  ...as sold by John to me back in 2003?

Boy, did you have fun selling this one John! ...one minute it was for sale, then it wasn't, then it was and everyone said "you'll regret it", so the sale was off again...but eventually you did sell it...and I'm glad!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My GMT watch phase :lol: at least it went to a good home!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, I opened the case ( wouldn't do that for everyone) and it is a 2185 movement. Here is a photo if that helps.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Paul, I opened the case ( wouldn't do that for everyone) and it is a 2185 movement. Here is a photo if that helps.


Thanks Bill! So a std 2185 then.....great photo...you can see those tuning forks vibrating away! :thumbsup:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Just thinking here Paul, could it be the difference is something as simple as a different cannon wheel? Both watches set the same way so it would seem that a different cannon would allow the placement of the hand, or in your case hour wheel, to be at a different height. i.e. above or below the dial.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Just thinking here Paul, could it be the difference is something as simple as a different cannon wheel? Both watches set the same way so it would seem that a different cannon would allow the placement of the hand, or in your case hour wheel, to be at a different height. i.e. above or below the dial.


I think it is as simple as that...just surprised that it's not reflected in the movement number....but then dial styles aren't either...I'll get my coat. :sadwalk:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent reading and great watches, very 70s indeed


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice work Paul.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh the Mk1 on Kreisler Coffin Link... makes me miss my old one as well... if only they were bigger... sigh...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic Paul the 2185s are so cool. Bill that railroad dialled version is smashing.

well done fellas, some real beauties,

Andy


----------

